# Sermon: The Virginia Tech Tragedy - Except Ye Repent



## jaybird0827 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sermon preached on 04/22/07 - highly recommend listening: 

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=42907183836


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 1, 2007)

{bump}


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2007)

Loading it up on my .mp3 player now, and heading out to work. 

Thanks for the link. The title makes me think someone is still focused on the 'main thing'. Glad to see that.


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2007)

I enjoyed it. I got cut off before the end (my .mp3 player is sensitive to jarring, and I bumped it..) but the part I heard was quite timely, addressing not just sinners but also saints as to the proper attitude to take in such situations.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 1, 2007)

I listened to it and it brought me back to reality. Every now and again I tend to get caught up in the daily monotony of life and not realizing its purpose is to fully serve and honor God.

"Repent least you likewise perish"


----------

